# BNSF PROBLEMS; cheyenne --> ?



## Unslap (Aug 3, 2012)

I wake up beneath the bridge at the N end of the BNSF yd in Cheyenne. Here comes my SBD coal to Ft. Collins, and it actually woke me up 7 hrs ahead of normal wake up time, yess. Not wanting to walk beneath the cameras and into the military base i wait 15 minutes and catch a pusher on the fly. Its not long before we cut W from the mainline... "WTF?" A coal plant comes into view. "Omfg". The hoppers are being flipped upside down at about .75 per minute so i decide to ride it out and ride back to cheyenne in a few hours. Nobody's around so i jump out to look over the hill. "Oh, those are the ponds i saw on google maps this morJesuschrist itsadudeinawhitetruck. 
-EY
-Hello, i just got here on the train
-YOU KNOW THIS IS PRIVATE PROPRTY. 
-I dont really know where this is, but ill get my stuff off the train and get out. 

I assume he's called the law so i look for somewhere to hide. There isnt anywhere. After putting a few cacti through the arches of my feet the power plant's security pulls up. I hobble over and he's cooler than fuck,, two inked up sleeves, a part time bounty hunter. He drives me to the I-25 and makes it very clear that the power plant is protected by the feds and had i been less fortunate id soon be in the hands of US marshalls. It was a nice long walk to the next town [four large mcdonalds drinks and i only just now took a piss] but here i am to say WATCH OUT, POWER PLANTS TEND TO BE FEDERALLY PROTECTED.


----------



## Unslap (Aug 3, 2012)

Also that bridge has some nice old tags. Saw several from the 80s and early 90s. its practically free of garbage which may be partly why it hasnt been painted in 30? years.


----------



## Shadowplay (Aug 3, 2012)

That shit is crazy. Glad you made it outta there!


----------



## Shadowplay (Aug 3, 2012)

YaquiMarco said:


> Matt Pist is a hypocritical piece of shit considering he keeps stealing from people and trying to hook up with their women when theyre not around then condemns others for stealing shit and money from others.



What in fucks name does that have to do with this thread... Just saying...


----------



## menu (Aug 3, 2012)

I rarely ride coal out of cheyenne south. Im from fort collins and I did the same thing once. I didnt get caught up with anyone but I did get off right before all the madness. Ill usually wait fir a junker. ps. if you're still in CO hit me up. bored as fuck here. Im in fort collins


----------

